# dent on driver



## indianshaft

I was looking at the bottom of my driver and saw that there was a dent in it, not sure how it got there this ever happen to anyone else I just started playing. This happen to anyone else before?


----------



## Ace

I let a friend hit 1 of my drivers last year and the same thing happened. i found a nickel sized dent in the heel of the club. It shouldnt effect the play of the club if its not too big.. but it will might effect your confidence in that club


----------

